# Movies That Should Be Given The 4D Treatment



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

The Rescuers Down Under (1990)
Speed (1994)
Race For Your Life, Charlie Brown (1977)
The Mask Of Zorro (1998)
Balto (1995)
Hot Fuzz (2007)
Titan A.E. (2000)
Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm (1993)
Inspector Gadget (1999)

Well, What Do You Think?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

What does that mean exactly? Lol


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

4D film - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

RobKnapp said:


> 4D film - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks rob. I’ve experienced a few of these things. Amusement parks, and trucks etc. Never seemed convincing. More distracting than anything. That’s just me I guess


----------



## klasstaffan (Mar 6, 2021)

None, I do not like the way we try to force an objective standard on something so subjective. Maybe it’s because my dark horse has always been the straight-to-VHS Lion King 2, an epic as great as Gilgamesh, that will never be accepted. Still, when we make lists, hypothetical situations on a desert island and can bring only one movie, we forget the purpose behind, if any, to film. Movies tell stories.


----------

